# Red Scorpion Apothicary special rule



## Phrazer (Oct 14, 2008)

It states in the 2nd Siege of Vraks book that a Red Scorpion tactical squad can, for 25 points, change its sergent for an apothicary. What do you recon? Im not really up on the apothicary rules tbh, can anyone see the benifits to this?


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Well if the Red Scorpion Apothecaries use the same rules as those in Codex: SM then giving the entire squad FNP for 25 points sounds like a great deal!


----------



## Phrazer (Oct 14, 2008)

Err i dont see why not but id have to check, would be fantastic if it was the case!!


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

confirmed. Red Scorpion apothecaries = SM: Codex apothecaries. FNP for all. HUZZAH!


----------



## Sieg (Dec 3, 2007)

are red scorps tourney legal? If so, where do you find their rules.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

If a tournament allows Forge World rules to be used, then they are legal.

The rules have already been stated where they can be found - i.e. Imperial Armour 6: The Siege of Vraks, Part 2.

They can also be found in Imperial Armour 4; the Anphelion Project, although I think that IA 6 could be the improved version of them.


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Thats a scary concept... And definitely worth it! I'd happily pay 25pts for FNP!

Not sure on the official tourny standing though...


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

OMG..... Must order more FW.... I need to read that book better I can not believe I missed that, holy shit.


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

not standard tournament legal :nono:


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

We do not run tourneis by GW standards so I could probably cheese my way into at lease one touney with these .


----------



## Phrazer (Oct 14, 2008)

Excellent sounds good!! FNP it is then  Apothacaries for all!!

Just out of curiosity, when does a rule become "Tournament legal" considering its in an official GW product ie: Imperial armour?? Does it have to be in a codex or a rule book etc?


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Basically if it's not from a Codex then it's not legal- that's a very simplistic idea but you can't go far wrong if you stick to that when wondering if you could use an army at a GW Tournament (obviously it has to be 'legal' Codex as well- Eye of Terror, Armageddon etc are no longer legal Codeci.

Forge World on the other hand is generally not tournament legal unless otherwise stated.


----------

